# Looking for Inventory technician for Syd Data centre



## Softlayer (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi All

I am looking for Inventory folks for Out Sydney Datacenter. How could it better for me to reach out to the mass.

Job Description
Empowered. Innovative. Inspiring. Creative. Intense. These are all words we use to describe life at SoftLayer.

Are you looking for a real career opportunity? SoftLayer currently has openings for highly motivated individuals who are self-driven and multi-talented. Average Joe's and clock punchers need not apply. This is an exciting opportunity to work in a fast-moving, large datacenter environment with the fastest growing hosting company in the world!

SoftLayer is looking for highly motivated individuals who are multi-talented and self-driven.

Responsibilities:
•	Computer hardware component identification
•	Enter hardware tracking information into data base
•	Verification of proper shipment & the tracking of new inbound shipments 
Required Experience:
•	Focused work ethic in a team environment
•	Ability and willingness to accept and complete task with a painstaking attention to detail
•	May be required to lift up to 50 pounds
•	Must be able to stand for long durations
•	Some inventory control experience preferred
•	Must be able to speak and read English

Education:
•	High school diploma or general equivalence degree (GED)
Position Type

Full-Time


----------

